# Spring Turkey Results in ND



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

When do the ND Spring Turkey drawing results come out?


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

There out now you can check the game and fish website for the results.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Got mine


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

got mine


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

2nd year in a row here for me... :beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Got mine too :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Drawing huh... Do they do over the counter sales? If I can't hunt turkeys this spring, Ill flip out. I already hate this place....

Seriously, now I'm irked reading this. I was just thinking about Turkey hunting today and getting some new calls and decoys....


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet, it doesn't look like Ill be hunting turkeys this year. I never imagined Turkey hunting was a lottery out here...

Man I can't wait to deploy in October.....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I got mine!! :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the 3rd or 4th year in a row that we have got ours!!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I got mine, son got his, 12 y.o. daughter got hers, 12 y.o. neice got hers and her dad got his.

Will be a family affair this year!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I got mine.

ImpalaSSpeed96 you can still buy tag that are leftover in 11 units onthe game and fish website.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome Greg, thanks a lot for that info. I went and posted a topic about it also. I'm going on there right now to really research out what I have to do. I can't miss turkey season, I will freakin cry myself to sleep every night...


----------

